# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  SOS FELIN POUR L AUTRE - MINETTE OEIL CREVE

## lilou130

Nous lançons ici un sos pour une minette adulte en âge mais pas en taille  ::  qui est en piteux état.

Son oeil est crevé depuis environ 5 mois et c'est un miracle que l'autre ne soit pas atteint. Mais ici à la campagne on en fait pas cas et si problème c'est vite réglé à coup de pelle car à cet âge là, la noyaude est plus risquée et compliquée  pour la personne qui s'en charge  :: 

Elle a un bon coryza, le nez qui suppure et quand je suis allée la voir de la fièvre. Elle est donc actuellement en traitement et je l'amène demain chez le vétérinaire. 
Son petit ventre est gonflé et dur. Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit gestante mais ... mais... mais.. L'auscultation nous en dira plus. 


Je mettrai la facture en ligne ainsi qu'un devis. Pour la stérilisation rendez vous est déjà pris (vu l'affluence après le confinement ) mais suivant son état c'est le vétérinaire qui jugera de l'urgence ou non . Je n'ai certes pas envie que cette petite puce fasse des petits. 

Financièrement je ne pourrais pas assumer les opérations sans aide  ::  .

Nous avons eu de très gros frais vétérinaires récemment et comme nous avons beaucoup de vieux chats et des chats à pathologie invalidantes ceci explique cela. 
Désolée je ne sais pas pourquoi les photos se sont mises en travers. 

Notre boite mail est saturée et comme nous n'avons pas assez de 24 H par jour, je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout transférer sur une autre boite mail.  je vous laisse donc  nous écrire sur rescue en mp si vous le souhaitez .

Vous pourrez faire un don sur paypal (don entre proches pour éviter les commissions paypal)
adresse paypal :
assofelinpourlautre@gmail.com

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/AssoFelinpourlautre.38.95/

http://assofelinpourlautre.weebly.com/

Je vous tiens donc au courant demain après la visite vétérinaire

je tiens à remercier les personnes qui nous suivent, qui apprécient notre action et qui mettent des commentaires sur nos posts ou sur les posts de dons. Même les personnes anonymes et franchement je leur dis merci, merci du fond du coeur.
Cela nous permet de tenir moralement. 

Ma fille est venue me rejoindre pendant le confinement et fort heureusement car la charge de travail est quand même intense et rien ne nous a été épargné.... Deux visites véto pour le cheval et bien sûr "ils"choisissent toujours leur jour ... férié si possible et en dehors des heures  :Frown:  

Petite Lilou est très courageuse , manie la tronçonneuse (chose que je m étais toujours refusée à lui laisser entre les mains mais voilà je ne peux plus faire  :Frown: , la broyeuse, la débrouissailleuse et le principal la lavette pour le sol  :Smile:  avant d'avoir un jour  peut être la chance d'avoir un aspirateur vapeur professionnel ...

merci à tous et à toutes et attention "déconfinement" ne veut pas dire "imprudence" même s'il est légitime d'avoir envie de se "défouler" après cette privation de liberté. Prenez soin de vous et de vos proches.

ah j'oubliais , la minette sera mise à l'adoption ou au parrainage en attendant l'adoption dès que son état de santé le permettra. 

Aucun covoiturage ne sera accepté et l'adoption devra se faire dans le département à une distance raisonnable de notre structure afin que des visites pré adoption puissent être réalisées.

A demain  ::

----------


## lilou130

Bonsoir  à tous et toutes 

ce soir diagnostic véto. L'oeil de la minette est infecté mais bon cela je le savais déjà je me demandais à quel point. Après 10 jours de traitement l'oeil n'est pas "remonté" même mort.. surtout que le traitement n'a pas été fait correctement. 
Donc diagnostic... une grave infection risque de récidiver en plus de l'infection actuelle et d'être pire.
Il faut donc procéder à une énucléation .  :Frown:  La minette ne s'en sortira pas de toute façon sans ça.
 A l'auscultation grosse gale des oreilles que je n'avais pas vu parce qu'elle était en profondeur  :Frown:  donc nettoyage a été fait ce soir et j'ai pris le comprimé qui va régler le problème ainsi qu'un vermifuge.
en plus de cela elle a une dermite due aux puces (qui sera aussi réglée avec le comprimé)

On ne peut pas dire si la minette est gestante ou pas car les petits ne se "sentent" qu'à 6  ou 8  semaines  je ne sais plus . j'ai eu beaucoup d'infos ce soir.  
Cela étant l'inflammation révèle que soit elle va être en chaleur soit qu'elle y a été et je n'ai pas envie d'une portée. 
J'ai un rendez vous qui a été pris pour vendredi mais que je ne pourrais tenir que si nous avons les fonds nécessaires. 

je n'ai plus les moyens nécessaires pour résoudre ce genre de cas. 

Ce soir j'ai gardé la minette pour pouvoir la soigner correctement mais vais je pouvoir continuer?
C'est très compliqué pour moi et un véritable casse tête. Visiblement il faut que je m'occupe de ses soins. Le vétérinaire m'a dit de ne surtout pas la laisser repartir  :Frown: 
Ce soir la visite m'a couté 37 euros ( visite vermifuge et anti gale) 
pour vendredi si je peux réunir les fonds il y en aura pour 122 euros ovarioectomie identification et énucléation et nettoyage complet des oreilles ce qui me semble un tarif plus que correct. 
entre temps elle reste sous antibiotiques et surtout sera nourrie correctement . Ne prendra pas de coups de pieds aux fesses ni un coup de pelle sur la tête. 
antibiotiques que j'ai 
ensuite après le résultat PCR FELV FIV il  faudra la faire vacciner .. 80 euros primo plus rappel . Si elle est négative felv sinon moins car nous ne faisons pas euthanasier les chats positifs. 
Si je ne réunie pas les fonds ce sera quitte ou double ou je fais je suis interdit bancaire ou je ne fais pas. 
Après bien sûr il y aura le test PCR FELV FIV environ une centaine d'euros et si je ne veux pas à avoir a payer en plus la visite véto (sauf la prise de sang environ 9  ) que je pourrais faire au moment ou on enlève les fils de l'oeil car bien sûr l'oeil sera fermé cousu après nettoyage.
Je vous mettrai en ligne la facture et le devis demain.Là franchement il faut flouter etc et j'ai pas ni le temps ni le courage  :Frown: 
Je suis complètement démoralisée . En plus de sa gale des oreilles elle a un début de teigne sur le corps  :Frown:

----------


## dogeorge

Je fais mes comptes, et essaie de t'envoyer 50 euros
Courage Lilou

----------


## Cojo

elle a eu la chance de croiser ta route Lilou mais maintenant l faut que des personnes croise la route de Lilou pour la minette en danger et en souffrance.
On a beau dire plus de sauvetages...mais quand ceux-ci font face comment faire.

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir Cojo
t'es chou  :Smile:  j'ai amené la minette chez le véto ce soir.. j'ai déjà la promesse de deogeorge qui est fiable pour avoir un don de 50 euros pour elle 
après oui il faut que ça suive car je dois laisser un chèque en caution chez le véto qui sera enc :: aissé donc si je n'ai pas de dons c 'est l'interdit bancaire ( 
j'espère juste qu'elle n'est pas gestante . J'ai un gros doute car gros bidon maintenant ça peut être dû  à la malnutrition , aux vers, on saura demain . 
PLEASE HELP HELP  ::  ::  :: 

Mais vous auriez fait quoi à ma place??????c'est un véritable casse tête  :Frown:

----------


## vivie maratta

LILOU DON DE 30'EUROS LE 13 MAI DANS LA CAGNOTTE leechi. .

----------


## dogeorge

40 euros a l'instant sur leetchi
et très prochainement un achat boutique en votre faveur

----------


## vivie maratta

Lilou 40 euros de plus à l'instant le 15 05 .

----------


## Cojo

super on y croit pour la minette.Merci aux fidèles qui suivent ce post.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

J'ai fait un achat sur la boutique pour aider votre minette.

Merci à vous de l'aider.

----------


## Patricia45

Moi aussi Lilou, j'ai fait une commande sur la boutique de DORIANT et demandé que le montant soit versé à ton association.
Courage à toi.

----------


## lilou130

Merci a toutes 
Je viens de récupérer internet 
Sans connection depuis plusieurs jours d ou mon silence
La minette va bien 
Avait une grosse gale (je ne sais plus si je vous avais dit)et malgré le credelio elle avait encore les oreilles sales ce matin
Elle avait une croûte sur le dos et....on ne peux pas la caresser sur le dos 
Elle grogne et serait prête a mordre juste pour un "frolage"
Je pense qu elle a du prendre ou un coup de pied ou un coup de bâton☹️
Quand on enlèvera les fils je verrai avec le veto si on doit faire une radio
Elle ne supportait pas la collerette du coup je lui ai enlèvee
Il faut que je demande a petite Lilou de vous poster les photos car elles sont sur son portable
Donc vendredi on enlève les fils(l oeil est beau) enfin...la cicatrice car il n y a plus d oeil
Elle n était pas gestante
Déjà les "petits " qu elle aurait pu faire ne finiront pas sous des coups de marteau (ça je n' aurai jamais imaginé)😱😓🤮😨😰
Elle aura de nouveau du credelio et normalement elle pourrait avoir une pcr felv fiv vendredi car déjà 15 jours d isolation et suite aux résultats être vaccinée 
L errant sauvage SDF est revenu
Encore une âme errante a faire steriliser 😨

----------


## lilou130

Petite mimine va bien
Le RV de vendredi a été remis a mardi prochain
En effet même si en faisant une prise de sang pour rechercher les génomes des virus felv et fiv seraient toujours la (même si morts) je préfère attendre mardi pour pouvoir faire un envoi avec du sang frais (en Chronopost) vu l état de lenteur catastrophique de la poste en ce moment 
Notre boîte mail étant saturée n hésitez pas a nous contacter sur rescue ou sur
Lilou130@gmail.com (tout en minuscules(

----------


## Phnix

Attention, j'ai tenté un Chronopost pour une analyse SDMA pour Miko, je l'ai envoyé le lundi matin et c'est arrivé le vendredi...

----------


## sev93

Bonjour lilou n hésitez pas a solliciter trente millions d amis pour l aide financière (appelez les)
Et bravo pour ce que vous faites moi une minette prise en charge par une association il y a quelques années n a pas eu cette chance , un il qui aurait dû être enuclee un autre qui avait beaucoup de perte de vision (d emblee elle n'a pas eu le bon traitement car l asso fait tout pour limiter les coûts) et alors que moi j' avais la fa je devais la emmener a la fondation d assistance aux animaux de Paris (qui aurait vu au passage qu elle avait une puce au nom de la spa de Gennevilliers) et de toute façon soigne quasiment gratuitement (juste prix de la consultation)

----------


## lilou130

Bonsoir tout le monde
alors merci pour les achats faits sur la boutique de Doriant. C'est cool. Merci Doriant.  :Smile: 
Sev93 pour les demandes faites à 30 millions d'amis , bardot etc.. ca a été fait mais pas de retours. 
Pour ce qui est du traitement à faire dans le cas d'un oeil "crevé" c'est pourtant simple au niveau antibiotique à mettre dans l'oeil - sans cortisone - bien sûr et un autre traitement antibiotique a donner par voie générale.
Je soigne beaucoup par moi même  (à force de connaissance et de manque de fonds) mais uniquement quand je suis sûre de moi et en général quand il s'agit d'un problème d "oeil c'est direct véto . Là le cas de la minette était différent . Il fallait que j'aie l'autorisation de la récupérer. Il faut parfois savoir marcher sur des oeufs et composer.
Pour info nous avons du mal à pouvoir récupérer les dons fait sur leetchi car impossibilité d'accéder à notre compte et impossibilité de joindre leetchi... malgré nos messages et nos mails. Donc à privilégier paypal (dons entre proches pour éviter les frais) dans la mesure du possible.
Je vous remercie toutes et "un" :Smile:  de nous aider dans notre action . 
M

----------


## lilou130

minette va bien . Les fils ont été retirés. je n'ai toujours pas le résultat de la prise de sang . Je pense que le prélèvement va mettre plus de temps à arriver que prévu car quand il est reçu j'ai la réponse dans la journée le lendemain au maximum
le vétérinaire n'a pas jugé utile de faire une radio car la motricité était là .Alors je pense plutôt à une maltraitance. La minette est donc toujours isolée car il faudra qu'elle soit protégée par le vaccin avant d'intégrer la troupe en espérant qu'elle soit négative felv fiv. 
Par contre elle accepte qu'on la prenne dans les bras mais grogne très facilement . Quand elle est dans sa niche elle a tendance à "attaquer" donc il faut faire attention aux coups de griffes. 
Pourtant elle est mimi . Alors pourquoi cette réaction ? ce qu'elle a vécue auparavant ?? 
il nest pas évident pour l'instant de répondre à cette question .

----------


## lilou130

on va essayer demain de récupérer notre boite mail mais en attendant suspendez les dons sur leetchi qui ne répond pas au téléphone, qui répond à côté aux e mails sur notre autre boite et visiblement il y a eu un article dans un journal qui confirme ce qui nous arrive ,
de ne pas pouvoir se connecter aux comptes et récupérer l'argent .. 
Donc on vous tient au courant d'ici demain .

Petite lilou va créer une cagnotte paypal en attendant .

----------


## lilou130

Bon alors un petit mot pour vous rassurer.
Petite Lilou a fait un peu de place dans la boite mail pour pouvoir contacter leetchi ou changer de mot de passe car avec même une confirmation d'identité mais un e mail différent ils répondent à côté....
donc avec l'adresse de l'asso j'ai pu avoir accès à la cagnotte et le transfert de fonds. 
Par contre leetchi prévient que le délai pour avoir l'argent sur le compte est rallongé vu la situation actuelle. 
Je vous tiens au courant . 
En tous les cas il y a un beug avec eux car la moindre des choses est de rappeler la personne qui demande des explications (surtout quand le numéro de tél est identifié sur le compte) et de répondre au téléphone... On tombe sur un répondeur qui ne prend même plus les messages .. Alors sont ils débordés par les dons pour le monde hospitalier comme ils le disent .? déjà avant le confinement j'avais des soucis . Bon on va positiver... 
vivie besoin d'un reçu fiscal? ou non 
Dogeorge je te ferai le reçu
j 'ai eu un beug pour transférer les photos de la petite ...  ::  bon chez moi c'est normal..
Déjà depuis ce matin ...que des bêtises (j'ai cassé une assiette ,fais tomber le plat par terre et renversé la salade)  :: ...comme les chats ... sauf que moi je fais pas pipi partout  :Smile:  (petite lilou me dit "pour l'instant") :: 
rho qu'elle est vilaine  :: mais je l'aime ::

----------


## vivie maratta

Non Lilou pas de reçu. Bonne soirée.

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir tout le monde
difficile en ce moment de se connecter (avec la recharde4 G) aujourd'hui j'ai passé une heure et demieau télpour ça..
J'espère que demain internet ne sera pas coupé  :Frown: 
minette va superbien.Elleaura son rappel de vaccin dans un certain temps et 10 jour après elle pourra intégrer la troupe. 
Ellle est"space" quand même , elle grogne beaucoup. n'est pas câline, limite elle mord..ça ne va pas être facile pour la mise à l'adoption   :Frown: 

pour les virements cagnotte lletcchi que tout le monde se rassure ça y est ça a bien été viré sur le compte
do george je ne t'ai pas encore envoyé ton reçu (pour l'année prochaine) mais làjene touche plus terre
a tel point que dans la nuit de samedi a  dimanche j'ai dormi 12 H... et jt fatiguée l'après midi  :Frown:  
tout ça va suivre 
bisous à toutes et un  :Smile:

----------


## Cojo

Il faudra quand même essayer de la proposer à l'adoption.Il y a des personnes qui recherchent des chats plutôt indépendants également.
Et puis Lilou cela montrera que le sauvetage n'est pas aisé mais l'adoption non plus.En majorité les personnes préfèrent des animaux "clés en main" .Moi j'ai un penchant pour les cassés de la vie parce que justement ils vous le rendent bien dès lors qu'il sont bien dans leur pattounes après un temps d'adaptation. ::

----------


## lilou130

minette doit avoir son rappel de vaccin en fin de semaine.. Elle reste vraiment space . je pense qu'elle a été battue et vu ou elle était ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'elle est pris des coups de pieds . Avant hier quand je lui donnais à manger elle m'a mordue.. pas grave pas méchamment mais quand même . Donc on va bien faire attention à qui et ou elle sera placée . 
En plus il faudra qu'elle soit isolée d'autres chats éventuels. 
MERCI aux personnes qui ont fait des achats en notre faveur sur la boutique de Doriant. C 'est super cool  :Smile: 
je vous rermercie toutes et un pour votre aide , votre soutien
et vos petits mots d'encouragement . En nous disant que vous nous soutenez , que vous nous estimez ça nous booste et ça nous motive etça fait chaud au coeur
 ::

----------


## lilou130

je viens en coup de vent vous donnez des nouvelles car je n'ai qu'une hâte après avoir fait le soin des chats d'aller rejoindre mon lit
minette a son rappel demain . Hier et aujourd'hui deux urgences véto que je pense poster ici.. une grosse plaie sur un chat au niveau du coup et pour une autre problème hoptalmo.+ ? +fièvre..Tous les deux sont de retour à la maison ce soir en soin après pour un avoir passé l a nuit chez le véto sous perf. Deux autre minettes atteintes de cystites..Enfin bref on aimerait que ça s'arrête un peu  :Frown:

----------


## aurore27

Lilou130, il existe des croquettes spéciale cystite sur z**+.....

----------


## Cojo

c'est quoi le nom des croquettes?

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir tout le monde,
merci Aurore mais ici il est impossible de gérer des croquettes spéciales pour les chats.En effet , les chats ne sont pas en cages donc ils ont tous accès au mêmes croquettes. Cela étant avant quand j'avais peu de chats je ne donnais que des croquettes vétérinaires (qui soit dit en passant sont bourrrées de céréales) pas top..
Après on essaie de donner des croquettes de qualité.. Croquettes pour lesquelles nous avons des tarifs préférentiels selon les quantités.
Alors faites nous confiance et si vous souhaitez que votre don soit dédié aux croquettes oui pourquoi pas . Votre don vous permettra d'avoir un reçu fiscal et nous nous pourrons acheter bien plus de croquettes avec le don que si vous faisiez un achat en direct. Après je le conçois c'est une question de confiance En ce cas rien ne vous empêche de parrainer un chat pour lequel vous verrez son évolution régulière.
Je n'ai même plus le temps de poster.  :Frown: 
Minette n'a pas eu son rappel de vaccin encore  (cause surcharge véto) mais début de semaine prochaine il faut que ce soit fait
entre temps j'ai eu Darwin  avec un abcès à la gorge
Shanghai avec température, un souci à l'oeil 
et Gary qui m'a refait un SUF (syndrome urinaire félin) qui est en soin .Fort heureusement contrairement au 15 avril ou il a fallu lui mettre une sonde là ce ne fut pas utile . Il a été hospitalisé une nuit.
Là je dois récupérer un de nos sauvages qui n'est vraiment pas en forme . Sauf que je pense que les investigations ... prise de sang et autres ;.. radios ... vont avoisiner au minimum les 300 ou 400€ 
je ne sais pas s'ila un problème gingival ou non . Il est sauvage. 
Actuellement je ne peux pas assumer 
je vais essayer de le trapper à l'épuisette pour essayer de voir au minima ce qu'il a et l'état de sa bouche si je peux arriver à le toucher sans me faire mordre. Mais voilà au bout d'un moment ce n'est pas facile de suivre.
Je vais regarder si ma fille a pris les toffs sur mon tél pour vous les faire passer

----------


## lilou130

Bon impossible de sortir les photos de mon téléphone... je vais voir avec ma fille comment faire parce que ça me dit que le dossier est vide alors que pas du tout  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon impossible de sortir les photos de mon téléphone... je vais voir avec ma fille comment faire parce que ça me dit que le dossier est vide alors que pas du tout  :Frown:

----------


## lilou130

Bonsoir tout le monde

bien comme une "coucourde" que je suis parfois ... si le dossier photo etait vide et bien c'est tout simplement que j'avais "oublié" d'allumer le téléphone... J'ai transféré les photos .. je vais rechercher la photo de la petite prénommée *RUBY* pour vous la poster.. je devrais quand même pouvoir y arriver  :: 

Les résultats de l'opération sont excellents (merci aux personnes qui m'ont soutenues) 

le caractère de RUBY s'améliore un peu. On a pu l'intégrer à la troupe et seulement avant hier .... seulement...  ::  elle a commencé a vouloir jouer avec Sakura la petite aveugle qui repond bien à ses attentes. c'est trop rigolo de les voir toutes les deux. 
Ce matin elle a voulu essayer avec Austin mais ça n'a pas fonctionné? Austin a bien râlé  :: 

bien on va essayer de la sociabiliser un maximum.Elle reste très craintive par rapport aux mains qui s'approchent d'elle, aux pieds , au balai et a tendance à vouloir mordre . Donc je pense que la mise en confiance se fera progressivement mais que c'est bien parti pour un bon résultat. 
En attendant Ruby attend un parrain ou une marraine. 

Sinon et bien pour faire renouveau dans la continuite, *Gary* a de nouveau été hospitalisé mais cette fois çi avec un nouveau traitement, a refait une rechute (syndrome urinaire félin) que j'ai vu à temps et j'ai mis de suite le traitement en place sans avoir besoin d'aller chez le vétérinaire
. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre
cela étant le traitement d'entretien de Gary nécessite une gelule de 225 mg de zylken par jour...à vie... (le tarif sur chronovet est interessant mais avoisine les 76€ la grosse  boite plus les frais d'envoi d'environ 13 euros) mais là il doit y bcp de gelules (de tête je ne me souviens plus) je regarde et je vous dis. 

*Darwin* qui avait une plaie qui a mis plus d'un mois à se refermer vient de se reouvrir alors que je voulais le remettre dans le parc  ::  ce matin.
Darwin est allergique aux puces et aux aoutas tout comme Malou et Djeidai.. donc ils doivent être traités au credélio et 15 jours après une pipette de Vectra.

je vois demain avec le véto s'il faut faire ou non deux points de suture.. pour darwin

*Brownie* doit être trappé car visiblement il a un souci de santé. Brownie est sauvage et jeudi dernier je me suis loupée avec l'épuisette il a réussi à s'enfuir  :Frown: 
*
Thyris* doit être isolé de nouveau pour un problème d'yeux. Thyris a eu une blépharite aux yeux et ce problème est récurrent.

Ce soir *Minuit* est isolé. Hier soir brutalement ma fille a vu qu'il n'allait pas bien .isolation .Température 40 ! j'ai réussi à palper la vessie .. vide...ouf pas blocage urinaire... mais aucun autre symptôme.. le cabinet d'urgence véto ne me convenait pas.. et de toute façon n'aurait fait aucune hospitalisation d'urgence un week end. 
J'ai pallié à l'urgence. 
Il ne mange pas.... ne boit pas..et ce matin ... 34 de température ... Hypothermie grave... j'ai fait tous les soins d'urgence.. il a mal , il a bien voulu essayé de manger de la mousse de saumon mais en grognant grave.. il souffre.. 
J'ai fait ce qu'il fallait pour la douleur, le réchauffer,, le nourrir et l'hydrater  et demain matin a la première heure je contacte le véto.
Sincèrement je suis inquiète (vu l'expérience je pense que c'est grave) ça a été fulgurant .. soudain... et pourtant nous sommes super attentives. 

Demain je devais trapper mon errant  *minou* (je ne me suis pas foulé sur le prénom lol)  (enfin le trapper la veille pour le lendemain ce qui pour moi est très éprouvant car il va falloir qu'il reste une nuit dans la trappe mais je n'arrive pas à "changer " son horaire nourriture . il n'y a rien à faire même si un soir je ne donne pas à manger il n'arrive que le lendemain soir à 19H30.
Il a été bien blessé à la gorge. J'ai réussi à le soigner par antibiotique et antidouleur/inflammatoire. 
Cela étant il a toujours un oeil un peu en vrac. Mais ce sera compliqué . Il est sauvage. Avant je le voyais à environ 50 mètres maintenant je m'approche à Deux mètres et je reste à côté tout le temps qu'il mange. J'ai pu lui mettre du vermifuge maintenant il lui faudrait du credelio pour les puces (et gale? )   
voilà un peu les nouvelles 
patricia j'ai vu que tu avais acheté sur la boutique de doriant pour nous je t'en remercie
Ne m'en veuillez pas si je ne donne pas souvent des nouvelles.
Nous avons énormément de travail avec les chats. Le matin ma fille s'occupe des litières et de laver le sol ça lui prend trois heures , moi je m'occupe de la nourriture , des lessives , des soins je mets aussi trois heures. Après il y a tout le reste à faire donc pas de samedi pas de dimanche mais pas grave , c'est un choix donc on ne se plaint pas mais j'avoue qu ensuite j'ai du mal à donner des nouvelles 
bonne soirée à tous et toutes 
 ::

----------


## lilou130

ce soir j'ai peur ... minuit s'est un peu réchauffé mais pas à la normal de 34 il est passé à35.8  :Frown: ... mais il a mal ... mon dieu .. priez pour lui .. j'ai mal je me fais un souci d'encre.. il n'est pas tout jeune .. je l'aime.. je ne veux pas qu'il souffre.. je pense vraiment que c'est grave  :Frown: je le remets dans le kernel il va dormir dans la litière....je ne sais pas quoi encore faire pour la nuit... le remettre dans une caisse de transport avec une bouillotte?? je vais le refaire boire , lui redonner du nutrigel, lui redonner des anti douleurs puissants jusqu'à demain matin... je ne veux pas qu'il souffre.. je pense peut être à tord à un cancer ou à une péritonite infectieuse féline.. bien que bizarre il n'a aucune diarrhée.. donc ça ne correspond pas trop aux symptômes... encore une nuit d'enfer à passer jusqu'a demain... 
priez pour lui

----------


## Patricia45

Comment va Minuit ?
J'espère qu'il s'en est sorti.
Oui, j'achète sur la boutique de DORIANT et je partage souvent entre Actions Animal et Félin pour l'Autre.
Je sais bien que vous êtes toutes et tous surchargés et je n'attends pas que tu donnes des nouvelles souvent.
Contente de pouvoir t'aider.
Bon courage !!

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir tout le monde
bonsoir Patricia
alors vraiment mauvaise nouvelle  :: 
j'ai repris minuit suite à l'hospitalisation ... je l'ai ramené...tout a été fait pour lui .. prise de sang,echographie,radio etc... 
un autre traitement par rapport au traitement initial a été tenté..... sans succès.....j'ai un nouveau vétérinaire qui est très à l'écoute. 
On a beaucoup parlé ensemble régulièrement sur les examens  sur le traitement... sur ce qu'on pouvait envisager ou non .. 
et finalement dimanche dernier matin le véto m'a appelé en essayant de me dire "gentiment" la situation ...on ne se connait pas bien encore .. donc il y allait à "taton" qu'enfin pour Minuit vu les examens echographiques une tumeur sur le pancréas était plus que probable.. qu'est cequ'il aurait fallu faire ??? un scanner???une laparotomie??? il 'm'a dit "vu la situation ce serait ridicule.. Minuit ne voulait plus manger etait sous morphine car il souffrait même à la prise de médicament. 
Nous y sommes allées ma fille et moi le dimanche... pour mettre fin aux souffrances de minuit. 
Ses analyses sanguines étaient catastrophiques surtout au niveau globules rouges.. 
il n' y avait plus rien à faire .
Nous avons accompagné Minuit ce dimanche. Le vétérinaire a été super compatissant et accompagnateur.
J  avoue que depuis dimanche c'est dur pour moi d'admettre . Cela faisait 13 ans que Minuit était avec nous. 
Minuit n'"est plus là mais tous les autres sont avec nous encore et nous devons penser à eux
la note pour Minuit s'élève à 181 euros pour la première hospitalisation et à 291 € pour la deuxième. 
Dur pour nous sachant que Minuit n'est plus là 
mais nous ne pouvions pas faire moins par respect pour lui 
 ::

----------


## Patricia45

Pauvre minou.
Il a eu au moins la chance que tu prennes soin de lui et il ne souffre plus.
Tellement d'animaux meurent seuls dans la nature.
Courage à toi.
C'est terrible de les perdre.

----------


## Cojo

Courage Lilou tu l'as accompagné et cela compte beaucoup pour lui.J'ai connu la m^me chose avec Elton tumeur sur le pancreas.Et je savais que le pancréas il y a peu d'espoir.
je pense bien à vous deux courage.

----------


## lilou130

merci patricia, merci cojo,
je reviens vers vous ce soir. Jen'ai plus letemps de tenir ce post à jour, trop de chats,trop de travail tous les jours, pour nettoyer, faire les litières , les lessives, le ménage  etc...
J'ai toujours mon errant à faire stériliser que je ne peux faire faute de moyens car une fois stérilisé il faudrait qu'il soit isolé et que 15 jours après on puisse faire une PCR FELV FIV puis un vaccin , puis un rappel...  :Frown: 
j'ai la tristesse aussi de vous annoncer le décès de THYRIS. Thyris avait un problème au niveau des yeux et le8 septembre avait eu un détartrage parce qu'une bouche enflammée.
Très bon résultat au détartrage. Par contre Thyris a chuté brutalement et quand nous avons vu quelle "conformation" prenait son corps nous avons vite compris ce qui se passait .J'ai du amener Thyris presque en urgence. Son état s'est dégradé d'un seul coup.
Thyris a du être endormi. Diagnostic Péritonite Infectieuse Féline humide  :Frown: 
Nous n'y arrivons plus, Marie hélène 75 a fait tellement de mal à l'association que nous n'avons plus de dons, le covid s'est chargé du peu qu'il restait. Nous allons crouler. Je ne sais plus comment faire face aux factures
help help help  ::  ::  :: il nous faut survivre.

----------


## vivie maratta

Bonsoir lilou je suis terriblement triste de voir vos donateurs qui ont suivi ces personnes malveillantes et que lon ne vous soutienne pas , tout ce paye dans la vie tôt ou tard. Je vous envoie un chèque.

----------


## lilou130

merci beaucoup vivi , il faudra me dire si besoin de reçu fiscal.
Là j'ai encore plusieurs chats en soins. Darwin (à cause de sa blessure à la gorge) mais la prise de nouvelles antibiotiques serévèle très efficace,par contre dur dur de le chopper une fois par jour pour l'antibiotique et le pansement. Et à chaque fois que je le soigne il me fait caca dessus  :Frown:  tellement ça le stresse :Frown: 
Lilou toujours calci à répétition
Cotton qui a eu un détartrage(bouche très enflammée) mais bon résultat mais toujours sousantibio
Inaya ( problème de calci logé dans la gorge)
Djeidai(idem)
bref toujours à l'affut de rechute de cas récurrents
merci de votre aide

----------


## vivie maratta

Pas de reçu fiscal Lilou , le chèque part demain , bon courage à vous .

----------


## lilou130

Merci Vivi cheque bien reçu
Tu me diras si reçu fiscal ou non
Doriane tu me Demandais mais je pense que c est dur ton post ?colis ou dons en numéraire 
Don en numéraire car je pourrais te faire un reçu et que j ai déjà achète les pansements
J essaie d aller sur le. Post demain

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir 
jeréponds un peu dansle"vide" parce que le post n'"est pas à jour  :Frown:  donc je n'arrive pas à actualiser 
je vais essayer par ce biais

----------


## lilou130

re,
jepense que le message va passer ce soir
doriant comme je t'ai dit je préfère un don en numéraire vu que j'ai déjà acheté les pansements.La plaie de darwin s'est bien refermée mais j'ai peur car à chaque fois il s'est gratté et la plaie s'est réouverte. Donc là la plaie,estsuturée bien propre ..je préfère continuer les pansements pendant une semaine au moins. Je vais acheter du cothivet pour refavoriser la repousse des poils. 
Demain ce sera le dernier jour d'antibiotique pour darwin
merci vivi 
merci à ceux qui me soutiennent

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'ai besoin d'aide j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide

----------


## doriant

Bonjour lilou. Oki je te fais un paypal ce soir.

----------


## lilou130

oki merci  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

+15€ a venir d'une cde boutique de dogeorge

----------


## lilou130

super  :Smile:  ::

----------


## lilou130

Bonsoir 
merci pour les dons sur la boutique de Doriant  :Smile: 
désolée de ne pas venir plus souvent mais boulot boulot boulot;
avant hier j'ai amené Thylou chez le véto .. amaigrissement ... j'ai pensé à ???diabète??? hyperthyroidie? le diagnostic est tombé hyper thyroidie avec une belle atteinte au niveau du fois. J'attens le retour du véto.. 
Darwin qui avait eu une vilaine plaie au mois de juillet réouverte par trois fois...bien guéri...il recommence à se gratter  :Frown:  pourquoi ???
ilest traité au credelio pour les "éventuelles puces" alors que sincèrement il n'y a pas de puces chez moi... je touche du bois..
il faudrait que je puisse amener Brownie(qui boite et qui a une fonte musculaire) mon ancien véto n'a jamais trouvé ce qu'il avait ... parce qu'il ne m'a pas écouté...... et son frère Muffin (qui lui bave... ses dents ontbesoin d'être détartrées c'est sûr..mais là il doit y avoir quelque chose en plus...)... mais là je sature ... plus de fonds)

----------


## vivie maratta

LILOU chèque part demain.bonne soirée à toi.

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir tout le monde
je reviens faire un petit coucou après un moment d'absence... je ne touche plus terre. En plus,plus de téléphone fixe donc on navigue sur internet grace à une clé 4 G;;; Là un souci car chez nous il y a la neige.. Ce soir internet est revenu
vivi je n'ai rien reçu pour l'instant , je te dis dès que ça arrive.. hier j'ai reçu une facture qui a mis "DEUX MOIS !!!!" à arriver... 
Vivie tu l'as envoyé à mon adresse personnelle ou sur la boite postale d'ermont.. je sais que "quand tu dis tu fais" mais là je t'avoue que ça m'inquiète.. suivant ta réponse j'appellerai la boite postale. 
Je vous parlais de Muffin qui avait des soucis de bouche... j'ai dû l'amener chez le véto car il bavait.. Muffin je ne peux pas le toucher . Il est ici depuis 5 ans environ... mais là depuis une semaine il venait se frotter à moi et se laissait caresser.. j'ai pu soulever sa gencive... oh mon dieu... vite vite véto... cela n'a pas été facile... Avec ma fille j'ai tenu une cage de transport chien en hauteur ... ma fille l'a fait tomber dedans;; cela a été "space"
mais bon Muffin  a été amené chez le véto ... 8dents arrachées et deux cros supérieurs... je l'ai récupéré vendredi dernier... il a été sous buprémorphine et anti douleur...et là j'ai du rappeler le véto car aujourd'hui il bavait .. donc il est mis sous antibiotiques en complément de son antidouleur. 
Nous n'avons toujours pas réussi à capturer son frère... 
Plusieurs chats qui était ce que j'appelle en "mode été" dans le parc et dans leur grande pièce sont venus en "mode hiver" c'est à dire avec nous avec la cheminée , la chambre le salon tout cela devant la cheminée.... 
cet après midi "calme olympien" juste un ronflement de chat...un qui croquait les croquettes et un autre qui se faisait les griffes sur la poutre de la cuisine mais à part cela ...COOL  :Smile:  le calme la chaleur  :Smile:

----------


## vivie maratta

Je lai envoyer dans le 95 BP 60024 a ermont. La poste cest devenue pas fiable. Bon courage LILOU.TIENS MOI AU COURANT.

----------


## krissou

Lilou, peux tu nous confirmer à quelle adresse on peut t'envoyer les dons par chèque ?

----------


## INCALINE

MP Lilou.

----------


## krissou

> Lilou, peux tu nous confirmer à quelle adresse on peut t'envoyer les dons par chèque ?


Voili, voilou, chèque envoyé à Lilou
Svp, n'oubliez pas Lilou et son asso Félin pour L'autre pour vos dons de fin d'année ::

----------


## lilou130

Merci Vivie.Chèque bien reçu  ::  Reçu fiscal ? 
Merci krissou.Chèque bien reçu  :: 

Incaline je viens de répondre à ton mp

En cette difficile période, nous avons du mal à garder la tête hors de l'eau. Nous avons vraiment besoin de vous même, si nous savons que nous ne sommes pas seules et qu'il est difficile pour beaucoup actuellement de donner. 

Muffin qui a eu des dents arrachées est toujours sous traitement. Mais c'est difficile pour nous de le soigner. il faut ruser et ne pas se faire mordre. Il garde ses instincts sauvages  :Frown: 

Nous vous souhaitons à tous et toutes ici de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année. Nous espérons que vous pourrez être avec vos proches. Prenez bien soin de vous, de vos proches et des autres. 
On se sortira tous et toutes de là . Mais je pense que cela sera long. 
En attendant petite Lilou et moi vous souhaitons plein de bonnes choses

- - - Mise à jour - - -

n'hésitez pas si vous avez envoyer un don à m'en informer ici en mp ou à assofelinpourlautre@gmail.com pour me le confirmer. Les soucis de courrier se sont passés entre fin septembre et fin novembre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tout chèque daté sur décembre 2020 fera l'objet d'un reçu fiscal

----------


## vivie maratta

OK ! Lilou pas de reçu fiscal . Bonne soirée lilou.❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## lilou130

Merci beaucoup vivie. A toi comme à krissou... je vais pouvoir acheter de la nourriture...  :: merci aux autres personnes qui voudraient donner et à ceux qui nous suivent contre vents et marrées  ::

----------


## Cojo

Pour le trajet bretagne paris ma fille ne pourra prendre qu'une petite sacoche de matériel qu'elle stockera chez elle jusqu'à que petite Lilou vienne tout récupérer.(croquettes et petit matériel)

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir tout le monde
comme je suis de nouveau toute seule , j'ai un peu de mal à gérer "en temps" tout notre petit monde et aller sur internet.
Depuis ma dernière venue... il y a eu beaucoup de choses qui se sont passées. Un décès "fulgurant" puisque le matin tout allait bien , en début d'après midi aussi et à 18H45  ma fille m'appelle en urgence ,,, rentre vite . Et bien oui avec le couvre feu j'étais sur le chemin du retour.. urgence véto .. bilan sanguin catastrophique,investigation , envoi d'une PCR;;; lechat est  décédé avant la réception de la PCR par chronopost  :Frown:  . Il n'a pas souffert. C'est déjà le plus important. mais ça nous a fichu un coup.
Ensuite ma petite mamy qui s'est mise à convulser brutalement. Urgence véto . Bilan.. je ne sais pas quel âge elle avait mais elle était vieille.Elle aura vécu ici au chaud tranquille plutôt que dans la rue . RIP à tous les deux
et puis ensuite une autre petite mamy de 17ans  qui n'avait plus qu'un dent que l'on faisait détartrer tous les ans (parce qu'elle tenait bien et qu' arracher des dents à un chat est toujours risqué) mais là ... il fallait le faire . Alors mettre Chanel sous perf pour pouvoir faire une anesthésie moins "dangereuse" ;;; IMPOSSIBLE . Déjà pour son bilan sanguin on a du la mettre dans une camisole et malgré cela j'ai failli me faire mordre  :Frown:  bon tout est bien qui fini bien . Opération réussie , bilan ... résultat .. pas top ... une petite mamy quoi  :Frown:  et une nourriture K/D adaptée. D'ailleurs je remercie Phnix qui a parlé du bilan SDMA sur le post (je crois) et qui permet d'avoir plus de certitude quant à l'état réel des reins. Il y a plusieurs chats en soins thylou... Inaya... Lilou.... Lilly.... Lou.... Djeidai... Chanel.... Bamako.. Opium (qui pour sa part doit avoir un bilan pour l'hypothyroidie-rare chez le chat- mais il faut trouver ce qu'elle a et les différents bilans n'ont rien donnés) et  j'en oublie  :Frown: 
voilà tout cela pour vous dire que nous nous occupons toujours de notre petit monde même si nous ne sommes pas vraiment présentes sur le post.

AUTRE CHOSE TRES IMPORTANT

Si d'aventure des personnes n'auraient pas reçues leur reçu fiscal faites moi en part à 
lilou130@gmail.com , la boite de l'asso etant régulièrement saturée . De plus je ne reçois jamais aucune notification de rescue. ni sur les réponses à notre post , ni sur les messages privés.

Pour ceux et celles qui nous connaissent, vous savez comment l'on fonctionne. Si vous souhaitez être appelé pour un problème sur vos reçus fiscaux n'hésitez pas à me le mettre sur lilou130 et en attendant si vous avez donné faites bien votre déclaration vous recevrez le reçu fiscal

bonne soirée à tous et toutes .
Ne nous oubliez pas.
MERCI ::

----------


## cbb44

je t'envoie un mail

----------


## cbb44

quelqu'un sait comment joindre lilou ?

----------


## phacélie

Il y a un numéro de téléphone sur le site, là : http://assofelinpourlautre.weebly.com/contact.html

----------


## krissou

> quelqu'un sait comment joindre lilou ?


Je peux lui transmettre un message si tu me l'envoies par mp

----------


## cbb44

merci !

----------


## lilou130

Bonsoir à tout le monde
cela fait un moment que je n'avais pas donné de nouvelles. En général on dit "pas de nouvelles , bonnes nouvelles" et bien ce n'st pas trop le cas. J'ai encore eu des soucis de santé avec hospitalisation. Heureusement "petite lilou" est toujours là pour les chats.
En ce moment nous avons de grosses notes véto que je vais essayer de vous poster ce week end et un gros soucis d'approvisionnement de nourriture. En effet tous les accords que nous avions avec nos fournisseurs s'avèrent "sans suite" du jour au lendemain.. 
Voilà c'est comme ça... "ils" ne souhaitent plus nous accorder de tarifs préférentiels. Il est inutile de vous dire qu'acheter en magasin ou chez les revendeurs c'est mission impossible.. Sachant qu'il faut au minimum 2 tonnes d'humide par an sans compter les croquettes. 
Demain je retourne chez le véto pour deux chats dont "Poochie Love" suivie pour une anémie sévère et problème rénal et "Bamako" pour un gros problème de calci virus buccal récidivant. Nous avons aussi plusieurs chats qui devraient subir des détartrages buccaux avant que ça ne prenne d'autres proportions;
Nous avons plus que besoin de vous en cette fin d'année
je ne sais plus quoi faire. Seules nous n'arriverons jamais à nous en sortir. Beaucoup de chats ici sont vieux ,insuffisants rénaux, cardiaques etc... 
merci de penser à nous en cette fin d'année même si je sais que c'est difficile pour tout le monde.  ::

----------


## lilou130

::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous pourrez faire un don sur paypal (don entre proches pour éviter les commissions paypal)
adresse paypal :
assofelinpourlautre@gmail.com

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/AssoFelinpourlautre.38.95/

http://assofelinpourlautre.weebly.com/

----------


## lilou130

grand up
demain visite véto pour Thylou atteinte d'hyperthyroidie pour voir comment évolue son traitement et les doses à lui donner.
Poochie love .... etat stagnant....réclame une attention de tous les instants notamment pour lui donner à manger..J'ai peu d'espoir..
aujourd'hui Dimanche Chanel notre "petite vieille de plus de 17 ans " qui pleurait avant de faire caca... finalement elle a pu faire ... je me suis dit non mais ;;; tu ne vas pas nous faire ça un dimanche :: 
pour trouver un veto qui aurait accepté de nous prendre ...coton quoi ....
plusieurs chats en soins ... petit coryza.... plus les autres en traitement continu
help please  ::  :: 
j'en arrive à baisser les bras

----------


## krissou

N'oubliez pas Lilou et ses minous ! Elle a besoin de vos soutiens et de vos dons en cette fin d'année (reçu fiscal assuré)

----------


## lilou130

merci Krissou

ce petit mot avant de partir chez le véto.

Tous les chèques datés du mois de décembre 2021 feront l'objet d'un reçu fiscal sur cette année. 
Si pour des raisons financières vous voulez décaler un peu la remise du chèque merci de le signaler dans votre courrier
pour ceux qui souhaitent faire un don je vous redonne l'adresse du refuge par retour en message privé.
je sais que c'est difficile pour tous en cette période que nous vivons. 
Les chats sont là. On ne peut pas pour notre part les abandonner mais c'est difficile. 

Merci à tous et toutes. 
Bonne journée

----------


## krissou

Chèque expédié ce jour

----------


## POLKA67

Coucou Lilou, veux bien l'adresse du refuge.

----------


## lilou130

rho merci ma krissou  :: 
polka je te mets l'adresse en pv

----------


## vivie maratta

Chèque part ce soir , pas de reçu fiscal !!!!! Bonne journée Lilou .

----------


## lilou130

bonsoir tout le monde,

un grand merci aux personnes qui nous ont aidées. Je suis désolée de ne pas avoir mis de nouvelles plutôt mais j'avoue que nous sommes plus que débordées.
Le soir du réveillon nous l avons passé chez le vétérinaire :: 
Poochie Love nous a quittées après deux mois de soins de tous les instants. Nous nous sommes battues tant que nous avions de l'espoir puisqu 'avec le traitement son état s'était amélioré mais après un long moment avec le vétérinaire et le résultat des analyses nous avons pris la lourde décision d'abréger ses souffrances. En une journée elle n'était plus que l'ombre d'elle même. Elle a décompensé d'un seul coup. 
Le vétérinaire ne nous a pas caché qu'il avait peur que nous ne puissions prendre cette décision qu'il estimait nécessaire pour le bien être de Poochie Love. Cela étant ce fut très très très difficile. 

Bamako nous a également quitté. Son état s'est dégradé très rapidement.Il n'arrivait plus à respirer et lui aussi a été emmené en urgence.

Quant à Indy qui a été hospitalisé en urgence pour insuffisance respiratoire et mis sous oxygène puis nébulisation . Il a passé le week end férié au cabinet et il a pu rentrer à la maison avec des soins que nous avons du continuer suite à une petite rechute. 
Il doit revoir le vétérinaire afin d'avoir une nouvelle radio des poumons pour confirmer ou infirmer la cause de cette insuffisance. 
ces trois chats revenaient de loin puisqu Indy a failli mourir après avoir été largué chez nous dehors dans un état pitoyable, Poochie Love était née par le siège et ne respirait pas. Et est repartie à la vie après un massage cardiaque pratiqué avec le doigt par Petite Lilou.... Poochie ne se laissait approcher que par Petite Lilou. Quant à Bamako il avait un lourd passé.
Le plus important étant de leur prodiguer des soins mais de ne pas s'acharner quand la souffrance est insupportable. 
Ils nous manquent terriblement malgré tout.  
merci beaucoup pour votre aide. 
Nous avons malgré tout toujours besoin de soutien . Soyez assuré(e)s que nous faisons tout pour leur bien être et que même si la vie ne les a pas gâtés au départ ils sont choyés ici.  ::  ::

----------


## lilou130

je n'oublie pas les reçus fiscaux. Juste vraiment débordée ces derniers temps.  :Frown: 

j'ai acheté de la nourriture humide avec mes propres fonds mais nous manquons de fonds pour payer le vétérinaire sur l'echelonnement des factures. 
Nous n'avons plus de croquettes. 
MERCI de nous aider dans la mesure du possible.
CHATMICALEMENT ::  
lilou

- - - Mise à jour - - -

nous manquons aussi d antibiotiques (amoxicilline+acide clavulanique - genre Kesium , clavaseption , clavubactin - en  géneral je prends le dosage chien de 250 mg et je compartimente les cachets) nous manquons aussi cruellement de vermifuges.

----------


## lilou130

C'est vraiment un appel au secours. Nous n'y arrivons plus. Je ne peux pas laisser tomber nos malades nos petits vieux nos chats en soins longue durée HELP HELP HELP HELP

----------


## lilou130

UP ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## krissou

N'oubliez pas Lilou, elle a besoin de vous !

----------


## lilou130

::  ::  ::  ::  :: HELP HELP HELP nous ne pouvons plus payer les factures VETOS et avons du annuler des soinsdentaires d entretien urgent quand meme ::

----------


## lilou130

hier trois chats en soins dentaires chez le véto .Nous avons besoin de vous .  :: Sur les trois chats Djedai avait déjà ete chez le véto la semaine dernière ... diagnostiqué hyperthyroidien  ::  et sa soeur Ebène qui avait une dent qui s'était cassée dans la nuit et il fallait vérifier si il restait une raçine ce qui etait effectivement le cas.  ::  Indy qui avait ete hospitalisé le jour du réveillon du  jour de l'an pour suspiscion de fausse route dans les poumons avait été traité pendant trois semaines mais là une fois rétabli il fallait lui faire des extractions dentaires. :: . Cestrois chats ont une douzaine d'années.

----------


## lilou130

::  besoin d'aide pour les soins des minous. Gary en visite urgente pour écarter un "globe vésical" de la vessie. Heureusement non , j'avais déjà commencé le traitement habituel la veille mais ... mais... il fallait être sûre la veille du week end du 8 mai qu'il n'y avait pas de globe vésical... Bon tout semble etre rentré dans l'ordre mais il faut surveiller ... Avec Gary les récidives sont fréquentes. 
Djeidai doit avoir son injection de solensia vendredi (le traitement initial d 1 mois ne dure pas tout à fait trois semaines en fait) c'est contre la douleur de son petit corps. Je paye juste l'injection un peu plus de 50 €
Kemo nous a fait une infection dentaire .... Kemo est atteint du syndrome du tigre et est très difficile et dangereux à soigner... il devra avoir un détartrage et arrachage de dents dès que son abcès sera résorbé .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pourceux qui n'auraient pas reçu leur reçu fiscal merci de me le dire à assofelinpourlautre@gmail.com avec les elements que j'envoie déjà un duplicata par mail dans un premier temps.
MERCI  :Smile:

----------


## lilou130

::

----------


## lilou130

Un petit mot pour vous dire que nous sommes juste en train de "crever" à petit feu....  :: 
On fait ce qu'il faut dans l'urgence . Mais il faudrait faire plus. Nous ne pouvons plus répondre présentes à aucun appel de détresse . Les chats partent à la spa et ..... :: ..... vous savez ce qu'il se passe ensuite. Mais voilà trop de factures nourriture et véto.. On ne parle pas de notre temps ça c'est gratos.. ni l'augmentation de l'essence. Depuis que l'association existe je n'ai jamais pris un centime pour faire un plein. j'ai toujours payé moi mais voilà là ça craint. 
Bonne soirée à tous  ::

----------


## aurore27

> Un petit mot pour vous dire que nous sommes juste en train de "crever" à petit feu.... 
> On fait ce qu'il faut dans l'urgence . Mais il faudrait faire plus. Nous ne pouvons plus répondre présentes à aucun appel de détresse . Les chats partent à la spa et .......... vous savez ce qu'il se passe ensuite. Mais voilà trop de factures nourriture et véto.. On ne parle pas de notre temps ça c'est gratos.. ni l'augmentation de l'essence. Depuis que l'association existe je n'ai jamais pris un centime pour faire un plein. j'ai toujours payé moi mais voilà là ça craint. 
> Bonne soirée à tous


Souhaitez-vous que votre appel soit diffusé sur fb ?

----------


## lilou130

Bonjour Aurore,
désolée de ne pas t'avoir répondu plus tôt mais je n'ai pas eu d'alerte de réponse. 
Oui je veux bien 
je te fais un copier coller des coordonnées facebook et autre
pour info le compte facebook pour l'asso a été crée en 2017 (environ) Ca n'a rien donné. (juste un don de 50E et encore la personne s'était trompée d'asso  :: )
en fait nous ne connaissons pas assez de monde .
Vous pourrez faire un don sur paypal (don entre proches pour éviter les commissions paypal)
adresse paypal :
assofelinpourlautre@gmail.com

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/AssoFelinpourlautre.38.95/

http://assofelinpourlautre.weebly.com/

Voilà 
si tu as une diffusion large on ne sait jamais. 
Merci de ta proposition 
 :: 
là il nous faut de quoi pouvoir continuer à pouvoir nous occuper de nos poilus associaux pour la plupart et /ou d'un âge avancé ou avec de lourdes pathologies.payer la nourriture, les soins véto, les litières.

----------


## POLKA67

Lilou, Aurore a malheureusement été bannie...

----------


## lilou130

Oh ! :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh ! :: 

je ne suis toujours pas avertie de la réception de messages de rescue. Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi ?

----------


## POLKA67

C'est rescue.... propos maladroits d'Aurore, attaques virulentes, Aurore s'est rebiffée et pouf c'est elle qui a été bannie...

----------


## lilou130

c'est bien triste tout ça.
 :: 
Nos loulous ont toujours besoin d'aide. Des factures véto a régler, besoin de médicaments (si vous en avez qui ne servent plus,pensez à nous)des détartrages et soins dentaires à faire ,des injections mensuelles de *Solens*ia pour les douleurs, des contrôles à faire pour les hyperthyroidiens,  
besoin de *vermifuges*, , Traitement récurrents, besoin de croquettes,de boite *A/D, Y/D,* (3 hyperthyroidiens)*K/D* (pour une mamie et une plus jeune cardiaque...du *credelio* (pour quelques chats allergiques). factures pour les litières
Nous avons abandonné la litière végétale vu le prix qui a doublé des pellets .... bref toujours les memes besoins.  
juste l'espoir et les loulous qui nous fait vivre en espérant  ::

----------


## vivie maratta

Lilou toujours pas reçu mon chèque ??? ’

----------


## lilou130

non Vivie . Tu l'as envoyé à mon adresse perso? 
 Ma fille t'a répondu sur facebook(moi je suis une quiche pour me connecter avec ça.. j'ai abandonné  :: ....je ne suis vraiment pas doué et d'une fois sur l autre j'oublie la procédure....
Je sais que quand tu dis je fais , tu fais ma là franchement je pense qu'il a été perdu. 
Si tu l'as envoyé à la boite postale , je téléphonerai lundi car je fais suivre le courrier quand ma fille n'est pas là. Tu me diras.
Je voulais t'envoyer un MP mais aparement on ne peut pas quand la personne est déconnectée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

non Vivie . Tu l'as envoyé à mon adresse perso? 
 Ma fille t'a répondu sur facebook(moi je suis une quiche pour me connecter avec ça.. j'ai abandonné  :: ....je ne suis vraiment pas doué et d'une fois sur l autre j'oublie la procédure....
Je sais que quand tu dis je fais , tu fais ma là franchement je pense qu'il a été perdu. 
Si tu l'as envoyé à la boite postale , je téléphonerai lundi car je fais suivre le courrier quand ma fille n'est pas là. Tu me diras.
Je voulais t'envoyer un MP mais aparement on ne peut pas quand la personne est déconnectée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

non Vivie . Tu l'as envoyé à mon adresse perso? 
 Ma fille t'a répondu sur facebook(moi je suis une quiche pour me connecter avec ça.. j'ai abandonné  :: ....je ne suis vraiment pas doué et d'une fois sur l autre j'oublie la procédure....
Je sais que quand tu dis je fais , tu fais ma là franchement je pense qu'il a été perdu. 
Si tu l'as envoyé à la boite postale , je téléphonerai lundi car je fais suivre le courrier quand ma fille n'est pas là. Tu me diras.
Je voulais t'envoyer un MP mais aparement on ne peut pas quand la personne est déconnectée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

non Vivie . Tu l'as envoyé à mon adresse perso? 
 Ma fille t'a répondu sur facebook(moi je suis une quiche pour me connecter avec ça.. j'ai abandonné  :: ....je ne suis vraiment pas doué et d'une fois sur l autre j'oublie la procédure....
Je sais que quand tu dis je fais , tu fais ma là franchement je pense qu'il a été perdu. 
Si tu l'as envoyé à la boite postale , je téléphonerai lundi car je fais suivre le courrier quand ma fille n'est pas là. Tu me diras.
Je voulais t'envoyer un MP mais aparement on ne peut pas quand la personne est déconnectée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

non Vivie . Tu l'as envoyé à mon adresse perso? 
 Ma fille t'a répondu sur facebook(moi je suis une quiche pour me connecter avec ça.. j'ai abandonné  :: ....je ne suis vraiment pas doué et d'une fois sur l autre j'oublie la procédure....
Je sais que quand tu dis je fais , tu fais ma là franchement je pense qu'il a été perdu. 
Si tu l'as envoyé à la boite postale , je téléphonerai lundi car je fais suivre le courrier quand ma fille n'est pas là. Tu me diras.
Je voulais t'envoyer un MP mais aparement on ne peut pas quand la personne est déconnectée.

----------


## vivie maratta

Envoyé le 8 août à la boite postale BP 60024 ermont .il y en marre de la poste ,ils ne font plus leur travail correctement .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

LILOU les quiches surtout au fromage  ’est super bon !!!!! Tiens moi au courant rapidement pour la boite postale que je fasse opposition du chèque.

----------


## lilou130

vivie,
le chèque est arrivé ce matin  :: ..... j'ai quand meme appelé la poste ce matin en laissant un message à la commercial. 
Effectivement tu l'as bien posté le 8 mais eu ne me l'ont fait suivre que le 13 septembre :: ;; je paye pour ce service qui sert très peu en fait et ils ne font pas leur boulot. J'ai meme déjà eu des courriers pour ma fille balancés dans son jardin  :: 
bon le principal c'est qu'il soit arrivé.
Merci pour ce très joli don .  ::  cela va me permettre de solder une facture. Le vétérinaire se fait toujours du souci mais continue à nous faire confiance  :Smile: 
je le remettrai mardi , je passe devant la banque. Je ne fais plus  confiance à la poste pour les chèques.
Merci encore Vivie ::  ::

----------


## lilou130

toujours pas de reçu fiscal ?

pour les rescuiens, je sais que tout le monde a des difficultés mais là vraiment nous avons besoin de vous. 

Nous avons aidé autant que nous avons pu quitte à nous mettre en difficultés financièrement. Maintenant nous ne pouvons plus mais il faut qu'on s'occupe correctement des chats.
Nous avons d'autre part le vieux cheval qui est atteint de troubles neurologiques , qui est soigné mais qui me coute "++++" et meme si ça n'impacte pas l'asso, ca l'impact indirectement car j'ai moins d'argent personnel à investir dans l'association. 
Merci à tous et à toutes d'entendre cet appel

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous pourrez faire un don sur paypal (don entre proches pour éviter les commissions paypal)
adresse paypal :
assofelinpourlautre@gmail.com

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/AssoFelinpourlautre.38.95/

http://assofelinpourlautre.weebly.com/

pour vivie

une quiche au fromage  :Smile:  je ne peux meme plus en faire .... je n'ai plus de four  :Smile:

----------


## vivie maratta

Super Lilou que le chèque soit arrivé !!! Pour la quiche c’est pas grave moi non plus je n’ai pas de four et je m’en passe

----------


## vivie maratta

Lilou donne moi ton adresse perso en mp le prochain chèque je l’enverrai en recommandé !!!! Bonne soirée.

----------


## lilou130

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lilou130

up ::

----------


## lilou130

Vous pourrez faire un don sur paypal (don entre proches pour éviter les commissions paypal)
adresse paypal :
assofelinpourlautre@gmail.com

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/AssoFelinpourlautre.38.95/

http://assofelinpourlautre.weebly.com/

besoin de fonds pour l'achat de croquettes et de litière. Merci de votre aide ::

----------


## lilou130

::

----------


## lilou130

::

----------


## lilou130

Bonjour
Pour ceux qui auraient la possibilité de donner quelque chose, tout don fait et daté avant la fin de l'année fera l'objet d'un reçu fiscal pour cette année. Me le noter dans l'enveloppe éventuellement. :: 

Nous manquons cruellement de fonds et de croquettes..  :Frown: 
*Vous pourrez faire un don sur paypal (don entre proches pour éviter les commissions paypal)*
adresse paypal :
assofelinpourlautre@gmail.com​

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/AssoFelinpourlautre.38.95/

http://assofelinpourlautre.weebly.com/
et si on ne se "revoit" pas avant noel passez de bonnes fêtes  ::

----------


## lilou130

up up  :: 
besoin de fonds pour payer le vétérinaire, les litières et les croquettes.
Pour ceux qui veulent envoyer de la nourriture directement qu'ils me contactent en privé il n'y a pas de soucis sauf qu'aucun reçu fiscal ne pourra être fait en ce cas à moins de faire noter la facture au nom de l'association , bien qu'elle soit réglée par vous même avec une livraison à l'association (me contacter) et en ce cas là il pourra vous être fait un reçu pour abandon de créance. 
Mais ça devient urgent. Pour les croquettes nous ne sommes pas difficiles (sauf  très bas de gamme,  bien vu, top budget.... les chats ne les mangent pas)et après on risque d'avoir des problèmes urinaires chez les chats.  après c'est à vous de choisir.
BESOIN de nourriture pour les chats hyperthyroidiens et insuffisance rénale. (humide et croquettes ) et si vous avez des médocs qui ne vous servent plus pensez à nos boules de poils( cardiaques, thyroidien, insuffisant rénaux, A/D pour la nourriture .....)
Passez tous de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tous les dons datés de décembre feront l'objet d'un reçu fiscal sur cette année 2022 meme si reçus en janvier 2023

----------


## krissou

Don envoyé  ::

----------


## lilou130

Merci Krissou  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

Lilou, ne t'oublie pas, ça sera pour début 2023, envoie moi tes coordonnées bancaires pour virement, en mp,

----------


## lilou130

J'ai quelques chats en soins . Ceux qui sont en soins permanents et quelques qui ont chopé un petit coryza. plus "lilou" pas moi celle à poils  :Smile:  qui a un souci de "polypes" dans le nez ? et cela de manière récurrente. J'ai un nouvel antibio (difficile à trouver)  on va voir si ça fonctionne ou si cela vient d'une dent. 
Indy a de nouveau quelques difficultés à respirer donc il est sous antibio (et la compliqué, il ne faut pas qu'il avale de travers). L'année dernière mon véto a eu la gentillesse de le prendre le soir du réveillon (alors qu'il n'avait aucun chat en soins et n'était pas de garde) Monsieur Indy avait en fait "avalé de travers".... il a eu droit a des soins en cage a oxygène et soins de nébulisation.... et je l'ai récupéré 4 jours après. 
J'espère passer un week end serein avec eux  :: 

Je vous souhaite à tous et toutes de passer un bon reveillon. Merci aux donateurs. Nous vivons tous une période extrèmement difficile et je vous avoue que l'inquiétude ne me quitte pas. 

A l'année prochaine  :Smile:  ::

----------


## lilou130

je reviens ce soir.Je dois filer en urgence chez le véto  :Frown:

----------


## INCALINE

Meilleurs vœux Lilou à l'aube de cette nouvelle année. Je te souhaite très sincèrement des jours meilleurs...
Plein de petits et de grands bonheurs tout au long de l'année.

----------

